# Run dll as an App (rundll32.exe) - it's on my firewall list



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

WINDOWS 98 SE

After installing a new Real One Player, I checked my NIS firewall internet access list. I saw this had just been placed on the list:
"Run a DLL as an App" (given as the Program name)
(folder location says: Windows\Rundll32.exe). 

During the Real One download, there were several things I had to click YES to, I think this might have been one of them. It's never been on my firewall list before, and I don't really know what it is, so I blocked it. Is it a Windows thing? If it is, should I unblock it? Or remove it altogether from the firewall? Real One works fine connecting to the internet with this blocked, but I'm afraid if it's a system thing, that something in the future won't work fine.


----------



## ched (Apr 14, 2003)

yes, the rundll32.exe is a very basic component of Windows. Do NOT delete it.

What does it do? .... From the perspective of a layman (since I'm not really a programmer) this file is very fundamental in going out and grabbing those dll (Dynamic Link Library) files and running them.

What's a dll file? .... ahhhh... it is executable code, but I guess the easiest way to view it (for me anyway) would be to think about your spell checker. The dictionary and spell checking function of your program are in the dll file rather than in the program file (word.exe for example)

why? so it keeps the size of the program files down, and takes up less memory. Also, multiple programs can share the same code that way.


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

Thanks! I see it IS an important Windows file, I would never delete the actual file, I meant delete it from the firewall access list. Or should I leave it there and un-Block it (change access to Automatic or Permit internet access)? Or leave it Blocked? (doesn't seem like I should Block it but I don't know.) 

I wonder why it's making its first appearance on my firewall (after having NIS for over a year, and ZA before that, and d/l previous Real Players), it just doesn't seem to belong there, somehow.


----------



## knismo (Jul 11, 2003)

I have NSW but not NIS.

http://www.symantec.com/

Then to "search" link: 
Example: windows98+internetsecurities+firewall+rundll32.exe

I don't think it would be an issue to remove the Rundll32.exe from the NIS firewall list because if I remember correctly there is no need for that file to directly access the internet.

Maybe try the "Run Automated Support Assistant" to see what it pulls up: 
http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/asa_index.html

Then getting in touch with on-line tech support if need be. I have used the ASA and it has helped in the past.

Two other sites that may be of some intrest to you:

http://www.ibo-business.com/ibo-security_firewall_atguard_master_settings.htm

http://www.fortunecity.com/skyscraper/true/882/NortonFWFixer.htm


----------



## marie500 (May 6, 2002)

Thank you, great links. Now I'm thinking it's possibly another phone-home-for-update item from Real. I will keep poking around!


----------

